# Uber Driver Killed by 16 yr Old Pax



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

*http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ncolnwood-Leaves-1-Dead-Police-425322354.html*










A man was fatally stabbed while driving for Uber in north suburban Lincolnwood early Tuesday, according to police.

Grant Nelson, 34, was driving near the intersection of Touhy and Lincoln Avenues around 3:22 a.m. when the attack occurred, Lincolnwood police said in a release.

Authorities said Nelson, of Wilmette, was dropping off a fare in the area when he was stabbed. He was taken to St. Francis Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries around 7:55 a.m., police said.

"We are heartbroken by the loss of one of our partners, Grant Nelson," a spokeswoman for Uber said in a statement. "Our deepest sympathies and prayers are with his family and loved ones during this incredibly difficult time," she continued, adding that the company is working with police and providing information that could be relevant to the investigation.

Nelson's car, a 2015 gray Hyundai Sonata, was found with streaks of blood in the center of Lincoln Avenue, where it sat for several hours in the busy intersection before being towed away.

A suspect was discovered hiding behind a nearby building and taken into custody, officials said. It was not immediately clear if the offender was a passenger in the car or related to the ride in any way, and further details on the suspect were not immediately available.

Police said the attack appeared to be "an isolated incident" and there was no indication of any danger to the public.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

No indication of any danger to the public...
Unless they drive for Uber.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ncolnwood-Leaves-1-Dead-Police-425322354.html*
> 
> View attachment 125111
> 
> ...


It could have been the passenger or one of the passenger's friends (using that term loosely maybe), since the car is still in the middle of the street, doesn't look like it was a pick-up or drop-off situation to me. No matter what, don't drive in dangerous areas of town, if you're taken to one by having to drop someone off, turn your app off so you're not taken deeper into that territory and speed yourself outta there. Primarily, when you roll up on a new pax, keep your doors locked and assess the passenger(s) first and if they look hinky, don't think twice about cancelling and bugging out of there. Obviously, life's too short and this tragedy is proof of that.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No indication of any danger to the public...
> Unless they drive for Uber.


Chicago, the new Detroit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> No matter what, don't drive in dangerous areas of town, if you're taken to one by having to drop someone off, turn your app off so you're not taken deeper into that territory and speed yourself outta there.


Lincolnwood is not a sketchy part of Chicago: this was the first murder in Lincolnwood in 11 years (and that one was a man killing his own brother).

When you are going to a sketchy area, do NOT turn off your app (because then the Uber server logs will have no record of where you are/were). Just slide the ride screen and tap on 'do not accept additional rides'. Here in Cleveland, those of us who use the ZELLO app to keep in touch while driving will take a screenshot of the trip route and post it to the group and let everyone know to keep any eye out. Sometimes we'll also use the GLYMPSE app to send our real-time location/trip to someone we know.

Stay safe out there. Thoughts and prayers are with the family of this driver.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.breitbart.com/news/16-year-old-girl-accused-of-hacking-uber-driver-to-death/


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

a 16-year-old girl with a machete!!!

unreal


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

(allegedly) 16 y.o. female perp. captured on Wal-Mart cameras shoplifting knife and machete. and then taped walking out the door with the knives in plain view and removed from packaging.

Perp. then hails Uber. Less than 1 mile into the ride, perp stabs Uber driver from back seat. Driver found in a pool of blood and dies a few hours later. Perp found finding behind an A/C unit and tasered after not responding to commands to drop her knives.

This all happened in a middle class, low-crime suburb. Assuming that the perp looked like her facebook avatar, every driver would just stereotype and think nothing of a quiet white girl sitting in the back at 3:30am.

http://wgntv.com/2017/05/31/help-me...aled-in-murder-of-uber-driver-in-lincolnwood/


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 27, 2015)

Never accept a ping from the Walmart...


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

And looks can be deceiving... Does this girl look like a machete carrying murderer to you?


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> And looks can be deceiving... Does this girl look like a machete carrying murderer to you?


News reports described the (alleged) perp as about 5ft tall.

Concealed carry + dashcam folks! I'd rather be deactivated with a fighting chance than be slaughtered like a sheep.



bigdaddy said:


> Never accept a ping from the Walmart...


Perp dropped her pin a few blocks from that 24-hour Wal-Mart according to the news

what infuriating is that this case involves everything that is f****ed up with America right now...

1. I guess that in her house it was perfectly normal for that 16 y.o. to be wandering the suburbs at 3am;
2. No one at Wal-Mart bothered to stop the shoplifting of the knives---or noticed perp. walking out w/a machete. either cuz they were short-staffed or they were ordered never to confront shoplifters. (don't blame the workers either way---but noticing and calling 911 literally could've saved two lives)
3. The driver/his family technically has no rights/benefits even after being killed on the job cuz he was an independent contractor.
4. having a 16 y.o. kill someone is common enough that a Trump misspelled tweet is more news-worthy. and this all will be forgotten by most people in 36 hours---if they even hear about it.

two families have their lives f**** up for no good reason. And ya, if convicted, perp deserves a firing squad. I like my justice dished out old school style.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This whole story sounds impossible to believe.

Nothing in it makes any sense.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

Uber's response ? .... " We apologized to the rider, and deleted the driver from the platform".......


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

1000 arguments for concealed carry!



http://imgur.com/vIAmj

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/police-34-year-old-man-stabbed-to-death-in-lincolnwood/
http://wgntv.com/2017/05/31/help-me-im-going-to-die-new-details-revealed-in-murder-of-uber-driver-in-lincolnwood/
http://heavy.com/news/2017/05/eliza-wasni-grant-nelson-murder/


----------



## UberL33t (Oct 27, 2016)

So guess I'm buying one of these.. maybe increase my chances of survival..

https://www.safeguardclothing.com/13-stab-proof-vest/


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Concealed carry won't save you in this particular instance. Maybe if she missed some slashes a few times, but your aim, dexterity, etc go to shit when you get stabbed a few times.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> This whole story sounds impossible to believe.
> 
> Nothing in it makes any sense.


I think it makes perfect sense and this will outline my biggest fear with Uber becoming, ironically, a walmart-like service. It's that everyone knows about it and users of the services become desensitized to the workers. It really looks like her plan was to steal a car, and she devised a plan to stab a driver in order to achieve that. If she never heard about Uber, this wouldn't have been an issue, but because Uber is advertising itself to everyone, this is the result. Society doesn't respect Uber because of how accessible it is. The people who know about Uber should be respectable members of society, not 16 year old girls who feel trapped and want to kill everyone. I don't know if that made sense. The point of what I'm saying is when you make yourself available to everyone, you attract psychopaths that come in all varieties. Unfortunately Uber didn't think about this because they fail to understand the reality we live in.

Criminals go after easy targets. I'll bet in her first two rides, she was asking all kinds of security related questions to determine how vulnerable drivers were. Sizing up her prey before attacking. Just like an animal. Uber has made drivers open targets to animals. With the rating system over the head of drivers, I'm sure none of them bothered to inquire into the nature of her questions. I mean, what else do you think she was doing on those first two rides? It's not that hard to figure out.



leroy jenkins said:


> News reports described the (alleged) perp as about 5ft tall.
> 
> Concealed carry + dashcam folks! I'd rather be deactivated with a fighting chance than be slaughtered like a sheep.
> 
> ...


The root of all these issues is Americans don't feel free anymore and civilization is now eating itself alive.

Elitists understand this and are doing everything they can to make it out alive, but in doing so they're only bringing us and themselves down even faster. Everyone is going down, no one is going to make it out alive. Just watch.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I am an Uber driver in Milwaukee and I can tell you first-hand that Uber is lying when they say they investigate underage passengers.

I have reported multiple under age passengers to Uber and they send me a message saying they'll investigate. Several weeks later I get ride requests from the same minors that never had their accounts suspended.

Uber just sends me that template response for the sake of covering their assets. Uber corporate is run by wanton criminals, starting with Travis Kalanick at the top.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

jerseyboys said:


> a 16-year-old girl with a machete!!!
> 
> unreal


I hope she gives up how she was able to conceal a 12 inch long or better knife, during questioning, inquiring minds and all that. 
I stand outside my car during pick ups at that hour, I can load luggage, open their door, or scope them out before pressing the lock switch. I would like to think I would have noticed something awry. Prayers for the drivers family, hope they sue the shit out of Wal-Mart.


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

GT500KR said:


> I hope she gives up how she was able to conceal a 12 inch long or better knife, during questioning, inquiring minds and all that.
> I stand outside my car during pick ups at that hour, I can load luggage, open their door, or scope them out before pressing the lock switch. I would like to think I would have noticed something awry. Prayers for the drivers family, hope they sue the shit out of Wal-Mart.


Bingo!

I tell this to other drivers. Especially at night.

YOU HAVE TO TURN AROUND AND LOOK FACE TO FACE WITH THE PAX. Just to see everything is up and up.

I take Uber as a pax myself. It's amazing how many drivers never turn around.You greet or whatever.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

So let's get this straight. She went into a Walmart and the Walmart employees just gladly gave her knives and a machete to play with ? And she managed to get out of the store with them ? Then she just happened to have an Uber ordered and the driver didn't care that she got in with knives and a machete ? Does this really make sense to anyone ? And it's just a random 16 year old girl ? Makes no sense.

I don't care what was reported. I'm not buying this story without real evidence. There's a lot of fake stories being put out lately.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> So let's get this straight. She went into a Walmart and the Walmart employees just gladly gave her knives and a machete to play with ? And she managed to get out of the store with them ? Then she just happened to have an Uber ordered and the driver didn't care that she got in with knives and a machete ? Does this really make sense to anyone ? And it's just a random 16 year old girl ? Makes no sense.
> 
> I don't care what was reported. I'm not buying this story without real evidence. There's a lot of fake stories being put out lately.


1) Walmart employees hate their job and would not risk life and limb over $30 worth of merch.
2) story doesn't tell how she may have concealed the machete. In a yoga mat? Shopping bag? Pool que holder?
The girl is a grade A psycho. Doesn't mean she's dumb.

What i want to know is what angle of approach she used. She had the strength to stab the driver through the seat? Did she cut his throat?

Glad it's none of us. Look at your pax before they reach your car. Keep the doors locked until you look them over.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

I wonder if these crazy chicks suddenly stabbing men in their Lyfts or Ubers has anything to do with the constant rape news.


----------



## Jkok24 (Mar 26, 2017)

jerseyboys said:


> Bingo!
> 
> I tell this to other drivers. Especially at night.
> 
> ...


Always!


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Mark Johnson said:


> *http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ncolnwood-Leaves-1-Dead-Police-425322354.html*
> 
> View attachment 125111
> 
> ...


How did I know before I even opened it that it would be Chicago? If anyone here is a Chicago driver can I please get your Ssn to take a life insurance policy?


----------



## john who (Jun 13, 2017)

Youn gangster, 16 years old out at 3:00 am , trouble brewing. I pull cancel and be gone.


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

this story still saddens me, the footage of all the uber and lyft drivers in the funeral procession, i understand she is being tried as an adult?? i honestly take a quick second look at all my pax now, this is just a tragedy.!!!!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

brad4560 said:


> this story still saddens me, the footage of all the uber and lyft drivers in the funeral procession, i understand she is being tried as an adult?? i honestly take a quick second look at all my pax now, this is just a tragedy.!!!!


As of today, 7.5.2017, ELIZA WASNI was "too ill" to appear in court to face charges..

""A teenage girl accused of fatally attacking an Uber driver with a machete has been hospitalized and missed a scheduled court appearance Wednesday.
Neither prosecutors nor Eliza Wasni's public defender elaborated on her medical condition or where she has been admitted for treatment.

Another hearing in Cook County court was scheduled for Wasni for next week, at which point she is expected to enter a plea in the slaying of Grant Nelson, 34, of Wilmette.

Authorities allege that Wasni, 16,stabbed and hacked Nelson to death with a stolen knife and machete on May 30 in Lincolnwood, moments after he picked her up for an Uber ride in Skokie.

Wasni, of Chicago, has been charged as an adult with first-degree murder. Prior to being hospitalized, she was being held in a juvenile detention facility while awaiting trial.

Nelson's family has filed suit against Walmart. Authorities said Wasni stole the knife and machete from a Walmart in Skokie about 3 a.m. May 30, just before requesting the Uber pickup and then getting into Nelson's car.""

SOURCE - http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...illed-teen-girl-court-met-20170705-story.html

*It's been over a month! WTF is it taking so long for her first court appearance?!?!*


----------



## calmman (Jul 8, 2016)

In this particular case he shouldn't have even accepted the ride given she is underaged.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

]



TwoFiddyMile said:


> story doesn't tell how she may have concealed the machete. In a yoga mat? Shopping bag? Pool que holder?





leroy jenkins said:


> (allegedly) 16 y.o. female perp. captured on Wal-Mart cameras shoplifting knife and machete. and then taped walking out the door with the knives in plain view and removed from packaging.
> 
> Perp. then hails Uber. Less than 1 mile into the ride, perp stabs Uber driver from back seat. Driver found in a pool of blood and dies a few hours later. Perp found finding behind an A/C unit and tasered after not responding to commands to drop her knives.
> 
> ...


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

calmman said:


> In this particular case he shouldn't have even accepted the ride given she is underaged.


Without an ID check, there's no way of really knowing someone's age if they look more or less the age.


----------

